# How to Smart Summon



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Running the earlier code stack, I was frustrated by Smart Summon but I've figured out a few tricks to share:

Always wants to backup about a meter - so use Forward or Reverse to make space. Being parked backed to the curb has frozen the car.
'Come to me' - is short range but takes a direct path. Use it for the last 30 meters.
'Smart Summon' - likes to tour the parking lot. The fix is to move the target so the car goes hop-to-hop. The car will drive to the target and stop but keep the distances short, 20-30 meters, so won't wander off. Use 'Come to me' at the end.
Bob Wilson


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

thanks Bob - but speak to me of this "Come to me" thingy - I don't seem to have it.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

It is on my iPhone App but does not show up until you've triggered summon. I'll post a screen capture later:









Bob Wilson


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> thanks Bob - but speak to me of this "Come to me" thingy - I don't seem to have it.


I believe you have to have Summon Standby enabled to see that button.

I turned off Standby a long time ago to avoid the potential battery drain. I do usually use Sentry, and I don't think there's any extra drain on top of that. However, I can turn off Sentry from my phone, and I didn't like the fact that I couldn't turn off Summon Standby remotely (parked at airport, etc).


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

ahhhh, i'll enable summon standby if not and see if that helps. thank you.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Smart Summon has been a major fail here. Tried it a few weeks ago in pouring rain. Car backed up and determined it had to go east to make a left turn and another left turn in the parking lot to come to me. It went east, made the first left and stopped in the middle of a parking lot intersection. Just quit. I think it took itself out of range. So I had to go to the car which was now 3x further away in the rain. This is one reason why I do not recommend FSD.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> ahhhh, i'll enable summon standby if not and see if that helps. thank you.


That will do it. Back on my previous car I also turned this off, for 2 reasons…

1) drain for no reason at all
2) I never trusted Smart Summon without seeing a map of what it was going to do


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

unfortunately, it did not do the trick. could not get "come to me" to appear. Now I was at home at the boundary between my wifi and LTE, so that may have had something to do with it.

I left smart summon on, but turned if off for home. Tonight when I am out shopping I'll try to remember to give it another try.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> unfortunately, it did not do the trick. could not get "come to me" to appear. Now I was at home at the boundary between my wifi and LTE, so that may have had something to do with it.
> 
> I left smart summon on, but turned if off for home. Tonight when I am out shopping I'll try to remember to give it another try.


summon (and come to me) will also only work on private property, so if you are on the street in front of your house, or getting near the street, it will likely not work.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yep, and if the parking lot looks "street enough" then smart summon will fail for you mid maneuver (happened to me, has happened to others).

in this case I was sitting in the car in the garage not on the street, but still no "come to me." However, the garage has spotty wifi so both the phone and the car were flipping from LTE to WiFi and back - I need to move a WAP but that mañana has not arrived.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> unfortunately, it did not do the trick. could not get "come to me" to appear. Now I was at home at the boundary between my wifi and LTE, so that may have had something to do with it.
> 
> I left smart summon on, but turned if off for home.


If I remember correctly, if you have Smart Summon Standby enabled but disabled at home, then Come to Me doesn't appear right away at home. At home, you'd have to go into Summon, click on Smart Summon, let Summon warm up, then go back to your home app screen to see Come to Me.

At locations with Standby enabled, Come to Me should appear right away if you're in range and in an allowed parking lot.


----------

